# Britax Boulevard 70 + Infant Insert



## L'lee (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi!

So, I have #2 on the way and since DS is 5 y/o, my old Graco Snugride infant seat AND Britax Decathlon will be expired by then, so I'm looking into new carseats.

Last time I used the infant seat for the first few mos because the Decathlon was too big (straps too high for an infant, especially since he was under 7 lbs at first). I think I want the Boulevard this time, at least for once the baby gets a little older. I *might* try to borrow an infant seat from a (trusted) friend, because they *are* nice for when the baby is sleeping, even though I generally would rather use a baby carrier than lug a heavy carseat around wrenching my back and arm.

Anyhow, I learned today that the BVs made in the last couple of years have an infant insert that you can buy separately and install under the seat cover to make the straps at the right level for an infant.

Have any of you tried this with an infant? Did you feel that it was safe and comfortable for an infant? Was it a challenge with a sleeping baby (I'm sure this is quite variable depending on the child)? Any other thoughts/pros/cons?

It would be really helpful to get insight from people who have actually done this successfully, or tried and didn't like it!

Thanks!


----------



## JulieInChicago (Jan 15, 2010)

We didn't have an infant seat and used only the Britax Marathon.

When I saw "infant insert" I assumed you meant that cushion-thing that came with our car seat, making it a more snug fit for a smaller baby. We used that until about 9-10 months, when he outgrew it.

What we did is use one of those head cradle things (you'll need one) and use that cushion insert and it worked just fine from day one- home from the hospital at 8 lbs 4.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I have two Britax Boulevards that I used from birth with my 3rd baby and my 2nd child fit in until he was 6 years old. I love them! They are older models and actually discontinued now but not expired. They came with a cushion that goes on top of the seat for smaller infants rather than an insert that goes under the seat cover. That worked fine. We never got any extra insert but what you are talking about may not be extra. Maybe that's what they are making in lieu of the thing that came with my seat. I'm using it now with my newest babe, who was 8 lbs., 12 oz. at birth. I do also use one of those head cushion things for now.

I haven't used an infant bucket seat/carrier since my 2nd child was about 4 months old because he grew out of it. I did get one 2nd hand this time just to have something to put baby in if we go out to eat or while I'm sitting at Tae Kwon Do class for 2 hours. I won't use it in the car. I've only taken it out once so far (baby is 2 1/2 weeks old) and realized I don't know how to use it at a restaurant so baby stayed on my lap anyway.


----------



## L'lee (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the responses!

I probably should have included a link, since this is apparently something new - it's a foam L-shaped thing that you put under the seat cover, under where their bum goes, and it lifts them up so that their shoulders are a better height for the straps at the lowest setting: http://www.amazon.com/Britax-USA-S844900-Infant-Positioning/dp/B00422M5JQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3V2Y0JUOAVLB6&colid=TV2GHG5069F6

It only fits with the 70lb max Boulevard (I think they started making that in 2010), plus a couple of other newer Britax models.

Glad to hear you were able to put new babies in the Britaxes! Maybe I'll just try that if I can't find a friend with one to lend me.

Good point about using an older carseat for non-driving! Maybe I'll just hang onto it for that, though I don't know if I could put a baby down in a restaurant, either, even though it would be convenient to do so...


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

i saw that on the britax website when i was looking something up. i never used one. i always just used the cushion that's on top of the seat. i see they still have that in the seats. looks like whether or not you need it depends on the size of your baby. the first babe i had in the boulevard was 9 1/2 lbs. at birth and my 2nd was probably 9 lbs. before i put him in the car. if you have a small baby, maybe under 7 lbs., you might need that insert.


----------

